# A Fantastic coffee event is brewing in Sheffield



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Foundry Coffee Roasters and Cupper Joe are excited to announce this collaborative coffee event

To be held on *Sunday 22nd April* between 9am and 1pm. At Foundry Coffee Roasters cafe venue, 44 Bank Street, Sheffield S1 2DS.

Foundry are the roasters we all know and love. Their pedigree speaks for itself.

Newer on the block, Cupper Joe is a coffee company providing training for home baristas and a pop-up coffee shop for events.

Both companies are focussed on *quality *and passionate about coffee education, information and most importantly enjoying a good Cupper coffee!









This workshop will include everything from breakfast to several brewing methods and more, for a fantastic price.

If you are interested in any of these


Getting started with *filter coffee brewing*


*Improving *your filter coffee brewing

Adding to your *coffee knowledge* and describing aromas and flavours

Meeting fellow *coffee enthusiasts*

Enjoying a *jolly nice* morning out.


then this event is for you.

Click here to see the full detail and purchase your ticket via Foundry's website.

p.s. this is an unusually high quality event with a limited number of tickets. We'd recommend you move fast and book-in if you're interested to attend









p.p.s Glenn has confirmed it's ok to post about the event. Look forward to seeing some of you there.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Very good price and attractive offer


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stanic said:


> Very good price and attractive offer


Thanks, we think it will be a really good morning. Shame you're likely a bit far away


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd definitely attend if I could


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stanic said:


> I'd definitely attend if I could


Start hitch hiking now....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I actually did cross europe twice hitchhiking 20 years ago


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Stanic said:


> I actually did cross europe twice hitchhiking 20 years ago


Maybe I'll hitchhike up to Sheffield just for giggles, might be a good first blog post!

Though I likely wouldn't stop for me (or anybody in point of fact ) so this might not work out well.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's just over a month until this day comes around, so thought I'd give it a little boost up the rankings. Obviously we'd love to see some forum folks attending if you're available!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

A quick bump - is anybody thinking of coming along from the forum and not yet bought a ticket? Just to give us an idea of numbers.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We really want to come . . . I just need to get this weekend out the way so I know we will be up for it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Unfortunately it's a bit far north for me though would love to go. If ever upu find yourself holding one of these London way I'll be sure to visit.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Unfortunately it's a bit far north for me though would love to go. If ever upu find yourself holding one of these London way I'll be sure to visit.


Ok we will let you off.

Hopefully some people North of London can make it to this one!

All being well this won't be the only one I do, I'll have to ask Foundry if they feel like a roadshow sometime


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

would love to go but would need to stay overnight or set off driving at 6am - boooo, do something in manc or Liverpool and I'm in


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> would love to go but would need to stay overnight or set off driving at 6am -


I don't see the issue here







. I'll let you know if anything comes up!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Just shamelessly bumping this up - maybe some people still haven't seen it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This seemed so far away when I started posting about it but it's coming ever closer - I'm really looking forward to this.

I hear unconfirmed reports that some Fudgin El! fudge might be available during the event - as if we needed anything to keep us going on top of the wonderful breakfast and coffee from Foundry!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It feels remiss not to put the link further down - in case you skip to the end first! Feel free just to book a ticket here or just read all about it on the foundry site (and then book a ticket).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Less than a week to go now. See you there?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

having taken the train from west yorks, via leeds to sheffield, a sunday timetabled 9 am start might (will) be difficult via rail despite the minor 30 mile distance. have you @jlarkin or @foundrycoffeeroasters.com got any local (to bank st) car parking nuggets for sunday. mainly nearby, and pref low cost.

would like to be there.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> having taken the train from west yorks, via leeds to sheffield, a sunday timetabled 9 am start might (will) be difficult via rail despite the minor 30 mile distance. have you @jlarkin or @foundrycoffeeroasters.com got any local (to bank st) car parking nuggets for sunday. mainly nearby, and pref low cost.
> 
> would like to be there.


Hopefully Foundry will hop on and confirm if they've got a suggestion for this. Otherwise I'll check more and get back to you.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a really good CP just at the end of their road, a multi storey (Hartshead Square), but I am not sure I would describe it as cheap. I am sure there will be something accessible/inexpensive nearby with it being a Sunday. I know you can park right outside Foundry but it is limited to 1 hour, on weekdays anyway.

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com will know


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

MildredM said:


> There's a really good CP just at the end of their road, a multi storey (Hartshead Square), but I am not sure I would describe it as cheap. I am sure there will be something accessible/inexpensive nearby with it being a Sunday. I know you can park right outside Foundry but it is limited to 1 hour, on weekdays anyway.
> 
> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com will know


There's a council car park 5 minutes walk away. You have to walk round corner, down hill, past family court building and towards the fire and police museum.

On a Sunday it's either free or will cost about a fiver for 5 hours or so.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> having taken the train from west yorks, via leeds to sheffield, a sunday timetabled 9 am start might (will) be difficult via rail despite the minor 30 mile distance. have you got any local (to bank st) car parking nuggets for sunday. mainly nearby, and pref low cost.
> 
> would like to be there.


 @Syenitic - you best hold off on any plans. Unfortunately I think we'll have to cancel this session due to a lack of ticket sales. We'll most likely confirm that shortly, so I don't want you to put any more effort into it just now. Sorry about that.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> @Syenitic - you best hold off on any plans. Unfortunately I think we'll have to cancel this session due to a lack of ticket sales. We'll most likely confirm that shortly, so I don't want you to put any more effort into it just now. Sorry about that.


This is a real shame. I am sorry I couldn't commit (for a number of reasons really).


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> @Syenitic - you best hold off on any plans. Unfortunately I think we'll have to cancel this session due to a lack of ticket sales. We'll most likely confirm that shortly, so I don't want you to put any more effort into it just now. Sorry about that.


Sorry to hear that, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## itom150 (May 9, 2018)

Hi, does anyone know if they plan to run any classes again soon? Paticualry a good 'newbie' starter class to get someone started on the basics down and building a good foundation for making things like latte's cappuccino, etc?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

itom150 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if they plan to run any classes again soon? Paticualry a good 'newbie' starter class to get someone started on the basics down and building a good foundation for making things like latte's cappuccino, etc?


https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-classes/products/espresso

Not sure if it includes much about milk - but they're very helpful - just get in touch with them direct.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-classes/products/espresso
> 
> Not sure if it includes much about milk - but they're very helpful - just get in touch with them direct.


We've been asked about milk stuff a lot. It's really hard to teach milk in a group setting so we tend to do that on a 1:1 basis. The Espresso classes are aimed at helping people to understand the basics of the theoretical stuff, with the main learning outcome being for them to be able to begin developing recipes in a more methodical and efficient way. People waste a lot of time, energy and coffee on Espresso in the beginning.


----------

